# Spring for lifting router press



## JOHNRICH (Aug 11, 2012)

Want to do a router press as shown in the above link (unable to paste the image for viewing, sorry) with wood but do not know what type of spring to use to support the router. Any suggestion welcome:help:med.


----------

